# door track



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm going to make a track on an old door and need some suggestions on how to secure it. I would like to be able to change the layout easily. I thought maybe cover the door with felt or something like that and on the bottom of the track small pieces of the hook part of Velcro. Or perhaps hot glue it on a few spots. Any other ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I was going to do a door, did three folding tables instead, legs fold up, table folds in half. I went with two eight foot, and one six foot. Also bought grey rubber back carpet runners that were on sale at Walmart......There are number of different tables ya don't have to buy the same thing I did. Already folded it all up stuck it in the car and set up in my Daughters back yard for the kids to play.

http://www.walmart.com/search/?query=folding table&cat_id=0







I'm happy as Helsinki I didn't go with a door.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh and we used them for my GrandDaughters birthday party. All the kids sat at the 8ft, and food, cake was on a 6ft. Right now my wife has a 6ft decorated up with a Christmas scene. Yep, so much more useful than a door. I'll take one 6ft and one 8ft to my Daughters Christmas day and set up in the back yard for the day.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Day Racing

Night Racing

I can set up in a hour with the help of my GrandDaughter. But as my back goes my Son and Son in Law will set up.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

RjAFX said:


> I was going to do a door, did three folding tables instead, legs fold up, table folds in half. I went with two eight foot, and one six foot. Also bought grey rubber back carpet runners that were on sale at Walmart......There are number of different tables ya don't have to buy the same thing I did. Already folded it all up stuck it in the car and set up in my Daughters back yard for the kids to play.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/search/?query=folding table&cat_id=0
> 
> ...


not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

RJ
BETTER WATCH OUY POSTING YOUR OUTSTANDING BACKYARD PICTURES.
BETTER HOME AND GARDEN WILL BE KNOKING ON YOUR DOOR .
I think a door track would be fun also it would be a good tool as well.

bigman


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

cool
I may have to do that myself!
but i will have screw the track down.
and it will have 1 straight and the rest will be turns and wiggles.
then maybe reed switches for my various lap counting packages I own.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

The bloody tables are cheap, sturdy, light, and pack into a small place. They work perfect for me.
My old SuperCountersBrand lap counter/timers set up in seconds, and we are off to the races.

Dale the backyard is my oldest Daughter Kelly's. She grew up with a backyard that was twice the size, and 100% grass cept for the half basket ball court......Now I have rocks, no grass, nothing to take care of......nothing to water, no need to throw on seed, ironite, or ammonia sulfate. No lawn mower, trimmer, edger, or mulcher. Ahhhhhh so easy.....lol. My Sons back yard is a huge pool, and pool decking. He remembers taking care of the lawn at the house he grew up in.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> No lawn mower, trimmer, edger, or mulcher. Ahhhhhh so easy.....lol.


that is why we sold the house and rent now!
it also help to get rid of a few kids(adults):wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

slotking said:


> that is why we sold the house and rent now!
> it also help to get rid of a few kids(adults):wave:



My problem is every time I get my garage back and start to have free time for the Hobby those (Adults) show back up :wave:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

slotking said:


> that is why we sold the house and rent now!
> it also help to get rid of a few kids(adults):wave:


slot
They really never leave do they.:freak:

RJ
I was wondering how you had nice grass 
way out your way. :freak:
I could not stand not having grass to mow
with my Case or Ingersoll tractors. 

gt40 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GT40 said:


> slot
> They really never leave do they.:freak:
> 
> RJ
> ...


Dale grass is easy.......just add water and eveything listed above. The water bill will be $200+ a month


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Hah -- Weeds are easy, grass takes work!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Hah -- Weeds are easy, grass takes work!


Grass is easy in this part of the state with everything above....Water is the BIG expense in the desert, and I don't want anything to do with anything required to have grass in the desert.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

MSwaterlogged said:


> Hah -- Weeds are easy, grass takes work!


I agree Charlie, weeds are easy. We have not watered our yard much for a few years, and had lots of weeds. Back yard still has too many. Most of the front yard now has very short artificial turf. I am in So. Cal. with a severe drought, so watering a lawn is not good.

The only thing with the weeds is I have to pull them every once in a while. I wish I could turf the whole yard, but that would be a little expensive. However, next year the front will get some more turf to complete it.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

mrtjet said:


> I'm going to make a track on an old door and need some suggestions on how to secure it. I would like to be able to change the layout easily. I thought maybe cover the door with felt or something like that and on the bottom of the track small pieces of the hook part of Velcro. Or perhaps hot glue it on a few spots. Any other ideas? Thanks in advance.


Mr. t,

If it's a *hollow core* door, paneling nails (a.k.a. ring-shank nails) are a very good solution. They hold well enough to keep the track from shifting, but pull out easily enough when you want to change the course. 
See this *thread*. (If it's a *solid* core door, do *not* use them - you'll never get them out.)










On the hollowcore door, you might buy some 3/16" foamcore board and glue or nail it down to the surface of the door, then lay track on it. You can get it at Hobby Lobby with a green surface (kind of bright green), or use the white foamcore and put cloth or other covering over it. The foamcore has two cardboard surfaces with foam in the center, and gives even more thickness for the paneling nails to grip. But they still pull out easily when you want to change the track. 

Here's a thread I did on building a track on a 2-ft hollow-core door:
*Part 1*
and 
*Part 2* 










As mentioned in Part 2, there are more photos of the process *[URL="https://imgur.com/a/sKBK3"]here[/URL]*.

:wave:Cheers,
D


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice work on the track, good uses of space.

gt40


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the nice thing ....
there is more than one way to skin a cat and each gets to chose what works best for them.
my Dad made a hollow door track for me when i was a child and suspended it from the ceiling in the basement. had pullies to retract it to the ceiling out of the way when not in use. had four legs on hinges and cabinet door magnets that held them in place out of the way when track was up against the ceiling.
the guy also made a desk for me in my room out of a hollow door and a utility table for the kitchen that was on a hinge and could fold down against the wall when not needed. again the cabinet door magnets to keep the two legs in place.

I have a great deal of respect for folks who devise their own way of dealing with the limitations of their surroundings.

all good information here.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Al,

I like your dad's inventiveness. I used to live in a house with a pool table. I always thought of putting in a slot track on pullies, but did not live there long enough to do it. It was my mom's house, and I moved out.


----------

